# My newborn pups (Pics Inside)



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

These pups are just about 2 weeks old (1 week and 6 days to be exact) They just started opening their eyes. 3 brindles 4 blue brindles and 2 black

Heres all of them together


----------



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yea, and mom too.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The mama and babies are darling!

I hope they are all doing well


----------



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot this was her first litter and she did really good.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good lookin family!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh i want them all!!! i have such a weak spot for puppies!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

awwww i love puppies!!!!!!!!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

the pups are cuties!!! mom looks like she is doing well and she is a very pretty dog!! good luck on finding them all good homes.:angel:


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

My baby just had babies also January 8th..lol i love puppies they are soooo cute.. and the mom looks great!! good luck..


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Ah man y'all are killing me with the puppies! I want one!


----------



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. Yea most of the pups are spoken for and as for the rest I wont let them go until I have been assurred they're going to a good home.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Im fell in love with the brindle one! :thumbsup: The one without the white stripe(9th pic)! They all look so adorable. Thanks for sharing!:woof:


----------



## Dozer'sMomma (Jan 27, 2008)

awww. I LOOOOVE puppies! 

VERY cute.


----------

